
Show HN: Chrome extension–Replace asciinema links with the player on GitHub - plibither8
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/asciinema-player-for-gith/mkllmpcfhjcbkmegdpnaemhpdddffhil
======
plibither8
Source: [https://github.com/plibither8/asciinema-player-for-
github](https://github.com/plibither8/asciinema-player-for-github)

